# Improving my substrate?



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

When I set up my 90G tank, I had planned on lightly planted with Java ferns, Christmas moss and maybe some cryptos. So I did not factor plants in the substrate choice.

I used 1 1/2 inches of fine tan gravel on the bottom, then medium looking river rock on top. Looked nice, but since I have gone planted it is a pain, the larger rock makes it hard to anchor plants.

I have since added more small gravel on top to make it easier to plant. Should I do anything else to help out the substrate?

Someone on another forum suggested sprinkling turface clay over it and then kneading it in.

Other thoughts?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Turface will slowly turn to mud destroying your substrate. Multiple layers will get mixed up eventually and then you can't separate them. The best is 2 - 4 mm grain substrate, preferably inert. Even inert substrate becomes rich in organic matter in no time.


----------

